# Cheap, easy macro lens for cell phones



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The long short of it is if you place a 60 degree lens (for 1-3w LED's) that are about 24mm in size over your cell phone's camera (assuming you have a decent amount of megapixels) it looks like you can actually take some decent macro photos.

When the lenses arrived I'll post my own results. I won't be securing the lens to it, I'll just attempt to hold it steady, as I don't want it fixed on. I thought I'd post the original instructables link in the meanwhile for anyone who doesn't have a SLR but wants to take a quick shot with a simple and cheap DIY mod.

It's at least worth a shot if you've got $5 to spare.

Here's the link

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just ordered 5 lenses online for less than 3 bucks, including shipping. I'll post some pics, whether they're good or not, lol.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are not fastening it to the phone at least try to make a handle or frame so you can hold it to the phone without getting your fingers in the shot...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

sounds interesting.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm intrigued! Please keep us posted.

I was thinking of getting the PhotoJojo for my iphone this one I think is easier to attached to your phone, however I think it is more expensive than the ASCAS. How much did you get it for if you don't mind?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

crimper said:


> I'm intrigued! Please keep us posted.
> 
> I was thinking of getting the PhotoJojo for my iphone this one I think is easier to attached to your phone, however I think it is more expensive than the ASCAS. How much did you get it for if you don't mind?


Sorry Chris if this is hijacking your thread, but as a response to Crimper, here's what I bought and have been using to take my coral pics: Mini 0 67 Wide Angle Macro Camera Lens for Samsung i9300 Galaxy s III iPhone 5 4 | eBay

It's like a knock off of the photojojo one but for $4 I'm not going to complain. The only downside is that you have to be super close to the object for macro pics. So unless your corals are not right up against the glass, you'll have to move them there.

Here are some of my corals with the attachment..of course they're all acans


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Any small magnifying glass lens will do the trick

I use this or for macro cell phone thank shots


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Sorry Chris if this is hijacking your thread, but as a response to Crimper, here's what I bought and have been using to take my coral pics: Mini 0 67 Wide Angle Macro Camera Lens for Samsung i9300 Galaxy s III iPhone 5 4 | eBay
> 
> It's like a knock off of the photojojo one but for $4 I'm not going to complain. The only downside is that you have to be super close to the object for macro pics. So unless your corals are not right up against the glass, you'll have to move them there.
> 
> ...


Wow for $4, I wouldn't complain either. :bigsmile: Thanks for posting Nicole.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Post away, you're not hijacking the thread. I just figured I'd toss it out there and see if people were interested.

For $4 bucks that's a steal Nicole. I just don't want a lens adhered to the phone. I'd probably pull it out of my pocket and it'd snag and rip off.... I've got a battery pack on that makes it bulky enough as it is.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice find Nicole, wonder if that works for my note 2 as well. Maybe next time I come by I can try it. I need something like that!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Nice find Nicole, wonder if that works for my note 2 as well. Maybe next time I come by I can try it. I need something like that!


It said it will work on phones with cameras that are 13mm in diameter or smaller.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

It should fit Thomas.

Chris, only a thin magnetic ring sticks to your phone. The actual lens goes onto the magnet whenever you want to use it, so you can take the lens off when not in use.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Doh! I saw an adhesive ring on the diagram break down, I thought it was to secure it to the phone.

That's a much better design. If the lens I bought works, and I actually use it, maybe I'll purchase the one you posted from ebay. Very cool!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

group buy?  lolol I want one too


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Sorry Chris if this is hijacking your thread, but as a response to Crimper, here's what I bought and have been using to take my coral pics: Mini 0 67 Wide Angle Macro Camera Lens for Samsung i9300 Galaxy s III iPhone 5 4 | eBay
> 
> It's like a knock off of the photojojo one but for $4 I'm not going to complain. The only downside is that you have to be super close to the object for macro pics. So unless your corals are not right up against the glass, you'll have to move them there.


I might have bought the same one back in Jan.... See post#115.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/120g-reef-acan-garden-17543/index12.html
You are right, the object has to be really close or it's not going to work. Fun toy for a few bucks tho!


----------

